# Sportdog e collar problems



## motoman0120 (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone had any problems with their collars not making good contact on the skin. for the longest time i thout it was just my lab cuz she has a little longer fur but i recently got another lab and its the same problem. I have the longer prongs on and even when i put it on so tight that i can barely get it off, it still only works about half the time.

Ive delt with their customer service, and its outstanding, on several issues and they have sent me 3 brand new collars. I love the product but im just fed up with it.

So basically im just wondering if any one has had similiar issues. And yes i know how to operate them and they are always fully charged


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Buy a different brand collar. Those are known to be faulty.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Some brands of collars you have to hit the button twice the second hit is when the collars shocks. it is suposed to be a safety so you don't accidently bump it and shock them while it is in a pocket etc. Not saying that you don't know how to operate it just hoping to help.


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

ya i have a sportdog and i have some problems on my dog if i put it square underneath his head, (maybe the skin is too loose to work?) , i usually have if offset just a little bit to one side or the other.

Also sometimes when my lab is running full tilt he wont respond unless i crank it up a couple notches


----------

